# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Visita ao Oceanario

## JoséCosta

Quero apenas deixar os meus parabens ao fantastico organizador desta visita, agradecendo desde já a sua enorme disponibilidade e atenção com que organizou isto tudo. 
Correu tudo bem, e fantástico ver os nossos sistemas mas em grande............4 toneladas de sal por semana :yb624: ......para a proxima levo um saco, em 4 toneladas duvido que deem por falta de 20 kilos...hehehe. Mais uma vez, adorei o convivio, e estou a contar com a almoçarada....vamos la organizar isso ok..

Gonçalo....tu estas lá  :yb677:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Gonçalo  5*****   :Pracima: 

Obrigado  :yb677:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Os meus parabéns ao Gonçalo,pois correu tudo bem e bem organizado e é com pessoas assim que temos que contar,o meu obrigado pelo breve convívio entre membros e por conhecer alguns pessoalmente,que não conhecia.
Venha lá esse almoço!!!!!!! :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Obrigado eu pela vossa presença que brindou pela simptia de todos, pelos 2 dias de visitas mas acima de tudo pelo convivio e trocas de experiencias (isso sim constitui a principal mais-valia deste nosso hobby: o nosso know-how).

Vou postar as fotos de primeiro dia de visita e logo coloco as do segundo dia. Seguem-se alguns filmes que também captei :-)

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

tambem tambem quero.... :yb620: 
Parabens Gonçalo


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> tambem tambem quero....
> Parabens Gonçalo


Mas se queres aparece cá por cima, arranja-se sitio onde durmas e sempre podes visitar o oceanario , bem como a casa de alguns colegas para mostrarmos os nossos aquarios, partilharmos experiencias e sobretudo convivermos (bejecas, tremoços, etc, etc :-)).

És sempre bem vindo !

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Mas se queres aparece cá por cima, arranja-se sitio onde durmas e sempre podes visitar o oceanario , bem como a casa de alguns colegas para mostrarmos os nossos aquarios, partilharmos experiencias e sobretudo convivermos (bejecas, tremoços, etc, etc :-)).
> 
> És sempre bem vindo !
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Gonçalo
Sabes como é, bebes com 1 ano é sempre complicado... obrigado na mesma.
Gostei da partes das bejecas, tremoços...  :SbSourire2:   :SbBiere5: 
Digamos que o Oceanario é um dos grandes "culpados" de eu tar na aquariofilia marinha, foi uma visita ao aceanario que me fez mudar de vez para os salgados, so tenho uma coisa a dizer obrigado...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Uma pergunta: Foram aos bastidores? Ou foi so visita?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Uma pergunta: Foram aos bastidores? Ou foi so visita?


Viva Federico,

Foi visita aos bastidores acompanhados por um biologo (quem quisesse poderia depois efectuar a visita "normal").

Abraço !

----------

